# Intuos4 lag problems



## violetrosethorn (Apr 27, 2011)

I just got a Wacom Intuos4 Medium wired tablet, and every time I open SAI the pen lags behind my actual strokes. I've been browsing forums online for the better part of 4 hours and still haven't found a single thing to fix it. I didn't have any problems this persistent with my old Intuos3 either.
I've reinstalled the drivers and rebooted my computer way too many times by now. 
Does anyone know a way to actually fix this?

I'm on Windows7 64-bit btw...


----------



## Smelge (Apr 27, 2011)

Kill the windows drivers. Windows 7 has pen tablet drivers built it. Maybe it's interfering with the Intuos software. or maybe you didn't uninstall your Intuos 3 drivers first.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2011)

Check to see what your "stabilizer" settings are.

Top right toolbar of SAI there should be a bunch of buttons like Undo, Redo, Flip, Turn, etc etc y'know? Go over to the far-far right and look for "Stabilizer" [box] and choose a #. Anything with "S-" in front will lag because it's a stabilizer option, used for making long, smooth lines.


----------



## violetrosethorn (Apr 27, 2011)

I tried that. Without the extra drivers it can't even make a decent looking line. 
And I uninstalled the old intuos3 drivers ages ago


----------



## violetrosethorn (Apr 27, 2011)

The stabilizer isn't set to S-anything, it's in the numbered ones


----------



## Smelge (Apr 27, 2011)

Download CCleaner and run a registry check. Fix the problems it finds.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 27, 2011)

Have you tried a different USB port?


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 28, 2011)

well, i don't know about wacom tablets but my genius tablet doesn't like rechargeable batteries, and had similar problems using them


----------

